# Looking for legit nolvadex



## nugget5 (Mar 2, 2011)

I was pointed to these forums from another forum and was wondering where to get some nolva for my PCT. Much appreciated!


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 2, 2011)

extreme peptide has good stuff


----------



## nugget5 (Mar 2, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


> extreme peptide has good stuff



So I've heard. I was wondering if anyone was able to point me towards pill form?


----------



## nugget5 (Mar 3, 2011)

anyone able to help? Liquid or pill either one!


----------



## nugget5 (Mar 4, 2011)

nugget5 said:


> anyone able to help? Liquid or pill either one!



bump it


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 4, 2011)

nugget5 said:


> So I've heard. I was wondering if anyone was able to point me towards pill form?


 
euroking-gear sells it in pill form and so does world -pharma..they are both sponsors here.


----------



## Walnutz (Mar 4, 2011)

Liquid or pill...does not matter.  Quality is what matters.  

CEM Products I have used numerous times and will vouch for them.  Plus they are located in the US so it's fast shipping.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 4, 2011)

Tamoxifen Citrate

-T


----------



## OutWhey (Mar 4, 2011)

nugget5 said:


> I was pointed to these forums from another forum and was wondering where to get some nolva for my PCT. Much appreciated!


 I would opt for Tamoxifen Citrate. Check out Extreme Peps. They have a 20mg x 60ml for a heck of a deal. THe guys have top notch products and the communcation is


----------



## nugget5 (Mar 4, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> I would opt for Tamoxifen Citrate. Check out Extreme Peps. They have a 20mg x 60ml for a heck of a deal. THe guys have top notch products and the communcation is



Thanks. I was just doing some research on the site before I actually decided to purchase from there


----------



## oufan41 (Mar 5, 2011)

*euroking-gear*

Is euroking-gear real. i don't want to get scammed!


----------



## nugget5 (Mar 5, 2011)

oufan41 said:


> Is euroking-gear real. i don't want to get scammed!



That is why I have been going around to forums trying to find out where is legit!


----------

